# Sissy dropped lid on frog



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

My sister managed to drop a glass lid on her frog about 2 weeks ago. about a week ago she noticed him putting on a bit of weight. she was thinking he was just fat but it started to get alot worse about 2-3 days ago. swelling under the chin and not moving a whole lot. very bloated looking. 
Last night she moved him out into a temp container till we could find out what was wrong with him.
She still has one frog in the tank being that we are not sure what happened to the frog ( injury, infection, bacterial, or what not) what should she do with the other frog. 
Also any ideas if the dropping of the lid on him may have cause his demise. 
Thank you in advance


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

wow!!
yeah the lid had somethign to do with it. but just in case the frog is impacted soak it in some water in a deli cu for a few hours and see if it defecates, the other frog will be fine by itself, just dont' drop a lid on it.


----------

